# glosso vs. hc



## Poseidon (Oct 25, 2006)

any thoughts. Which do you prefer? Which is easier to grow? Maintain etc?


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

HC is a great foreground plant that never grows vertical and it doesn't really need a ton of light like glosso does. I'm growing mine at 1.8 watts per gallon. Plus, its compact growth looks much neater.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

english?

hc? glosso?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glossostigma elatinoides(glosso) & Hemianthus callitrichoides(HC)

I like them both 
HC, once it gets going is an awsome site to watch, its very compact and uniform. When in clumps up it looks incredible.

Glosso is also a fun plant. This one needs some good lighting to stay low to the floor. It will also begin to grow over itself and you will soon have layers of glosso which can get messy to clean up and trim.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

glosso is a fun plant, but it gets out of control a lot faster. HC seems to be slower getting started and slower growing overall, at least in my experience. But, as mentioned already, the compact growth looks real neat when its grown in.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

IMO.......bigger tank-glosso, smaller tank-HC


I prefer the smaller leaves on Hc over the larger leaves on glosso


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

what about the Co2 requirements of both plants?
I know Glosso grows fine with high light and no Co2,
but how Co2 demanding is HC? is DIY Co2 enough?


----------



## edacsac (Nov 13, 2006)

PasD said:


> HC is a great foreground plant that never grows vertical.


Never say never. My HC definatly grows vertical in more than a few spots.


----------



## plasko (Jan 23, 2007)

It really depends on the resolution that you need for the size tank you are 'scaping. Both can look great, but glosso looks better in larger tanks, and HC in smaller tanks. It's all about proportions. BUT, if you plan to do glosso, be prepared for LOTS of trimming & maintenance. It grows like a bugger under the proper conditions. and it will grow up & over just about anything.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Glosso can be a monster when not kept in check. Carpeting bewteen, under, and over everything in an aquarium.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah. Glosso is definately no joke. I was trimming it constantly when it was in my 20g, as it constantly grew up and over itself and sent runners (sometimes under the substrate) and I would see it popping up in the back of the tank sometimes. lol. For my 90g, I decided to not go with it, as the maintenance was something that I was not willing to put up with. At least right now. Nice plant though. Amano sure likes it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

these are cool looking plants... i'll definitely get one...
tropica.com says glosso is very difficult.
and HC is medium in demands.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

glosso if fussy, but not difficult.
for example, when I had 2.5 wpg and 3mm inert gravel, my glosso was healthy but would not spread.
now that I have eco-complete and 3.5wpg, my glosso threatens to take over my entire foreground.
what I like about glosso is it does not require Co2, but like everyone says, it needs to be controlled.
I would have used HC, but I was under the impression that it won't grow without compressed Co2.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 25, 2006)

do you folks have any pics of your glosso or hc monster carpets?:icon_bigg


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm experimenting with about a dozen foreground plants in this shot,
yet glosso threatens to overrun them all if I don't trim it back soon.
Poseidon, the micro grass in your 33gal is coming along nicely roud:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 25, 2006)

thank you. i have a confession. That little bit of micro sword is one of those six inche sqaure mats I got from the lfs. I think that picture was taken the day i put it in.


----------



## llayz (Feb 21, 2014)

Very informative. I am also debaiting about glosso for my 36


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm trying to get Glosso to carpet in my 55g. I've trimmed it 3 times so far, and I'm finally starting to see some horizontal growth instead of upward growth. But even the horizontal runners are above the substrate. Is that how it's supposed to be? I always imagined the runners would spread underneath the gravel and just the leaves would stick up.


----------

